# Todays water heater install



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

The water heater was customer supplied. The old heater sprung a leak through a pin hole that formed do to crappy water quality . 

The exp. Tank on the old heater was plumbed to the heat trap nipple and cold water line with a cpvc tee and some transition unions, a stiff fart could have snapped the thing off. We used a brass tee. 





























The tp discharge is terminated off the floor 6 inches as code calls for.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

is that one of them cpvc unions that use a garden hose washer?

the expand tank looks safe, i see alot of them hangin on CPVC, future work


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> is that one of them cpvc unions that use a garden hose washer?
> 
> the expand tank looks safe, i see alot of them hangin on CPVC, future work


Yea that's a transistion union with the rubber washer, but we never had a problem with them. That's how we do all of our exp. Tanks makes em
Secure and there's no chance of em braking off


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I LIKE that idea on the Exp tank !! 3/4" brass tee ,,, NICE !!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Cal said:


> I LIKE that idea on the Exp tank !! 3/4" brass tee ,,, NICE !!


Thank you, that's how I/we do our tanks, ive seen alot of tanks plumbed into cpvc tees snap off and flood the area, the brass tee makes it secure and it looks good.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

have you ever had an inspector fail you becasue the exp tank was upside down?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> have you ever had an inspector fail you becasue the exp tank was upside down?


Nope never. That's how 99% of them here on residential installations are done.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

i had one that made us install them whichever way the sticker was


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> i had one that made us install them whichever way the sticker was


Wow lol, we never had an inspector say anything to us about installing the tanks according to how the sicker was positioned


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Vertical only thats all I found on the installation instructions..


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

http://www.watts.com/pdf/1915356.pdf


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I didn't know they could be installed horizontally, I thought it was just vertically, guess I learned something new, thanks for the link.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

http://www.amtrol.com/media/documents/thermxtrol/9015-087revDTXT.pdf Page one 2nd to last warning on left side.. Looks like Watts has got a better visual on there instruction.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Guess it depends on the manufacturer.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

cityplumbing said:


> http://www.amtrol.com/media/documents/thermxtrol/9015-087revDTXT.pdf Page one 2nd to last warning on left side.. Looks like Watts has got a better visual on there instruction.


Well I guess up right in a vertical position is still ok cause it's vertical


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

cpvc can not be within 12" of the heater, must have copper stub outs then adapt to cpvc. Also the drain for for relief valve cannot be in cpvc, this installation would have failed miserably in northern VA. Quality of work looks good though.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I would have liked to see the drain on the T & P in front of the w/h.
It looks like its in back and right next to the wall.
If that T & P opens up you may have water working it's way under the wall.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> cpvc can not be within 12" of the heater, must have copper stub outs then adapt to cpvc. Also the drain for for relief valve cannot be in cpvc, this installation would have failed miserably in northern VA. Quality of work looks good though.


Wow y'all got strict codes, we can use cpvc for tp discharge, on gas heaters we have to use copper risers to get away from
The flue but on electric w/h's we can use cpvc Right up to the heater.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I would have liked to see the drain on the T & P in front of the w/h.
> It looks like its in back and right next to the wall.
> If that T & P opens up you may have water working it's way under the wall.


Yea, that's true but the t&p was factory installed on the heater in that direction so we just worked with how it was instead of trying to point it in a different direction, it's in a garage anyway up on that pad so if it does discharge at full flow it will run away from the heater.


----------



## c-note (Aug 12, 2011)

looks good although in cal you have to terminate the t&p drain line 6 inches off the ground outside the building not inside maybe its different out there.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

I had an inspector tell me CPVS was ok for the relief but he wanted it strapped to the heater.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

c-note said:


> looks good although in cal you have to terminate the t&p drain line 6 inches off the ground outside the building not inside maybe its different out there.


We have to terminate the discharge 6 inches off the floor too but it's in a garage so we are alowed to discharge right on to the floor, inside of the house it's different we need a drain pan and the tp can discharge into that


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

cityplumbing said:


> I had an inspector tell me CPVS was ok for the relief but he wanted it strapped to the heater.


We normally strap it If it can be easily bumped around but the inspectors only worry about the material and pipe size, number of fittings and length.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

We had to be 18"-24" away from the heater and had to have a check valve. The tee idea I like but it would not fly here. The tanks we use are vertical only. The horizontal would have been handy in some ceilings. Like c-note the t&p goes to light or pan with floor drain. In AZ we could pan with extra pop-off outside with ok from inspector.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Yea, that's true but the t&p was factory installed on the heater in that direction so we just worked with how it was instead of trying to point it in a different direction, it's in a garage anyway up on that pad so if it does discharge at full flow it will run away from the heater.


put a wrench on the t&p and turn it in a little more. Or, pull it out, redope it, and point it where you want it. I agree, I'd have put it towards the front.
Other than that, looks great.


----------

